# Looking for Pregenerated D&D Characters?



## RichGreen

Wow, that Tabletopping.net link is great - cheers!


----------



## Emirikol

There is also this that we created for instant random character generation:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...dom Character Generator 6.1.3 - PROGRESS.xlsx


----------



## Psyga315

There should be a Pregens in the database.


----------



## CarlosDosBrickos

Emirikol said:


> There is also this that we created for instant random character generation:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...dom Character Generator 6.1.3 - PROGRESS.xlsx




This generator is really great! Many thanks for putting this out there, I've found this tremendously useful for statting up NPC's, and it's a great tool to experiment with rolling up PCs too. 

I'm not sure if there is a revised version since the one posted, but if you're after feedback on bugs etc I spotted a couple of things that behave oddly, happy to provide feedback if it's wanted.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

Thank you!!


----------



## GameNightLife

These are some pretty handy links!  I will probably be using a few of them before too long.


----------



## BoldItalic

The Pregens from the WotC forum that are linked to above, have been copied to a thread here on ENWorld for safe keeping. When we have worked out a good way to reformat them as ENWorld posts, I will ask [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] to change the link to point to them.


----------



## Minsc

BoldItalic said:


> The Pregens from the WotC forum that are linked to above, have been copied to a thread here on ENWorld for safe keeping. When we have worked out a good way to reformat them as ENWorld posts, I will ask [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] to change the link to point to them.



Thank goodness. Some of those are wonderful, and have inspired me to create characters similar to them. I was really worried they'd be gone when the Wizards forums closed.


----------



## BoldItalic

Minsc said:


> Thank goodness. Some of those are wonderful, and have inspired me to create characters similar to them. I was really worried they'd be gone when the Wizards forums closed.




They are preserved in two places, in different ways. As well as the zipped-up copies of the pages, which include the portraits, Morrus himself ported the whole thread post-by-post here using MerricB's awesome reformatting tool. Some authors have re-taken ownership of their own posts in that thread and replaced the images with local copies, but in most cases the portraits have gone because the links to them that were copied across with the posts are now defunct. They can, however, be recovered from the zips.


----------



## Alethia

My apologies if this post is in the wrong thread, but are people creating new pre-gens with the
Sword Coast Adventurers Guide content?  I've been looking and looking, and I've only been able to
locate the old  fan made material that was created and ported from the Wizards site.  Please advise.


----------



## Kavynn

You can also find Pregens on WWW.DigitalDungeonMaster.com (I Believe this replaced Tabletopping.net)


----------



## Monkplayer

Kavynn,
Wow, I've been looking for pre-gens for a year! Thanks because I found every variant and over several hundred choices!


----------



## Timothy Bartlett

Nice resources, thank you!


----------



## jayoungr

I posted this link a while back, but maybe it got lost in the great munch of 2016:

https://olddungeonmaster.com/2014/10/27/dd-5e-quick-play-character-sheets/ 

This site has a level 1 character sheet for each class/race combo in the PHB.


----------



## Dessert Nomad

I really like the "WotC's forums" characters, they have a good mix of abilities and heavy backstory. I had looked at printing off the ones from the Official page, but when I looked at the characters I really didn't like them as something to hand to new players. The WOTC mage, for example, doesn't have any of the fun and interesting cantrips like mage hand, minor illusion, or prestidigitation, it's just got a variety of attacks. I would really want to encourage a new player to interact with the world organically instead of video-game style, so would much rather give them one solid attack and a variety of 'not direct damage' cantrips to experiment with.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

OverlordOcelot said:


> I really like the "WotC's forums" characters, they have a good mix of abilities and heavy backstory. I had looked at printing off the ones from the Official page, but when I looked at the characters I really didn't like them as something to hand to new players. The WOTC mage, for example, doesn't have any of the fun and interesting cantrips like mage hand, minor illusion, or prestidigitation, it's just got a variety of attacks. I would really want to encourage a new player to interact with the world organically instead of video-game style, so would much rather give them one solid attack and a variety of 'not direct damage' cantrips to experiment with.




I totally agree. One of the appeals of D&D is that it isn’t a video game.


----------



## Garthanos

In 4e a mage got 4 utility ones and 2 at will attacks as well have yourvcake and eat it too







Dessert Nomad said:


> I really like the "WotC's forums" characters, they have a good mix of abilities and heavy backstory. I had looked at printing off the ones from the Official page, but when I looked at the characters I really didn't like them as something to hand to new players. The WOTC mage, for example, doesn't have any of the fun and interesting cantrips like mage hand, minor illusion, or prestidigitation, it's just got a variety of attacks. I would really want to encourage a new player to interact with the world organically instead of video-game style, so would much rather give them one solid attack and a variety of 'not direct damage' cantrips to experiment with.


----------

